# Legalidad e Ilegalidad en la emisión de ondas de radio



## Elvis! (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola a todos!..Lo que hoy me trae por aca es una pequeña duda!..La cual la genero mi necesidad de emitir ondas de radio..Bueno yo no sino mi emisor   

En primer lugar lo unico que deseo es emitir ondas de radio en frecuencias que esten fuera de la banda comercial ya sea de FM o AM..Pero no tengo idea de como averiguar lo que estoy tratando de hacer es ilegal o no y me gustaria que algueien me aclare un poco todo esto..Resumiendo!

Cuando es Ilegal y cuando no emitir ondas de radio?..En mi caso es legal o ilegal?Cuales son las distancias maximas y cuales son las regulaciones aplicadas a las emisiones de radio?

Desde ya muchas gracias! 

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2008)

Averigua en La Luna (Según tu Vieja) la reglamentación vigente 

1) Existen bandas reservadas donde NO puedes
2) Existen bandas para radioaficionados donde tampoco puedes, si no eres radioaficionado.
3) Existen bandas de comunicación "Libre" (Banda ciudadana)
4) Existen bandas para "electrodomésticos" donde si puedes pero con poca potencia (Pocos mW)

Cuando NO estas en La Luna ¿ En que país habitas ?


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 15, 2008)

No se como tomar eso..Si como una burla una insulta o que
Pero gracias de todos modos..Aunque un poco mas de ayuda tampoco vendria mal

Y en el caso de las bandas de comunicación "Libre" (Banda ciudadana) en que frecuencias se encuentran dichas emisiones?

Desde ya muchas gracias!Y por favor alguien mas que pueda ayudarme si?

Un saludo!:-d


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> No se como tomar eso..Si como una burla una insulta o que



Es una broma,  ¿ Que dice debajo de tu abatar ?

No me contestas donde habitas, porque algunos países tienen sus normas que no son iguales a otros

Generalmente la reglamentación depende del Ministerio del Interior (O como se llame en tu país) y algún/a comisión de radiodifusión


----------



## mcrven (Oct 16, 2008)

> Elvis! escribió:
> No se como tomar eso..Si como una burla una insulta o que



Elvis... Tú siempre susceptible y Fogonazo, siempre en la joda.

Si de avatares se trata, Fogonazo anda cerca, total, ambos ligares están en el espacio exterior.

Te aclaro Fogo que Elvis es de por allá cerca, de donde sos vos.

ELVIS... En cada país existe un Ministerio de Comunicaciones y Organismos Reguladores, de quienes dependen las regulaciones y la distribución del espectro Radio-Eléctrico. La distribución es un acuerdo Internacional mientras que, la administrción del espectro es dependiente de las leyes de cada país. Busca la página del Min. Comm. de tu país y en ella, encontrarás toda la información que necesitas.

La BANDA CIUDADANA, cómo te dice Fogo, en algunos paises - casi en todos - opera en la banda de 11 m, rango de frecuencia comprendido entrer los 27,00 MHz y los 27,50 MHz, para modulación de AM y SSB. En unos pocos paises, tengo entendido que, también en la banda de 2m - 144~148 MHz - modulación FM.

Saludos a los dos:


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 16, 2008)

Jaja perdon perdon perdon Fogonazo!..No se porque entendi mal!..Vos sos la ultima persona de la cual esperaria un insulto o algo similar

Mcrven tiene razon somos Argentos los dos!..Hablamos igual negro!;-)

Si se que el COMFER - Comité Federal de Radiodifusión es el que regula las cosas por ac a pero no encontre nada..Yo solo quiero emitir durante muy breves periodos de tiempo ya que solo es para comunicarme con un amigo que esta a unas cuadras..Y no quiero interferir ni se escuchado por nadie..Por lo tanto necesito su ayuda!

Desde ya muchas gracias a los dos! 

Un saludo!


----------



## mcrven (Oct 16, 2008)

Utiliza la banda de 11 m. Es de libre uso.

Saludos:


----------



## El Pelado (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola a todos! para aclarar un poco los tantos, el comfer es el que regula lo que se dice en radio (broadcasting) y se ve (y dice) en TV. El que regula el espectro radioelectrico (las ondas) es la CNC o Comision Nacional de Comunicaciones. Deberías dar mas datos de que es lo que queres trasnmitir, en que frecuencia, con que potencia, como para poder darte mas datos, tené en cuenta que la CB (banda ciudadana) si bien es libre, si algun vecino se queja y te denuncia ante la CNC, ellos tienen poder de policia como para secuestrarte el equipo (obviamente que primero te avisan) Espero mas datos y sigo!
Saluditos a todos!
LU8YN


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ...solo es para comunicarme con un amigo que esta a unas cuadras..Y no quiero interferir ni se escuchado por nadie...



Dependiendo de la distancia podés usar un equipo de esos de venta libre, tipo walkie-talkie (algunos tienen hasta 350 metros de alcance, aunque la mayoría no pasa de los 40). Lo de no ser escuchado por nadie... eso se te va a complicar más a menos que codifiques la señal de alguna manera. 
¿No probaste llamándolo por teléfono?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nahhh olvidate de las cosas comerciales: Armate un equipo AM y montalo a 27 y un poco mas de Mhz's.. ! Con cualquier trt de potencia media lograr un buen tranceptor.:!


----------



## Guest (Ene 15, 2009)

El Pelado dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos! para aclarar un poco los tantos, el comfer es el que regula lo que se dice en radio (broadcasting) y se ve (y dice) en TV. El que regula el espectro radioelectrico (las ondas) es la CNC o Comision Nacional de Comunicaciones. Deberías dar mas datos de que es lo que queres trasnmitir, en que frecuencia, con que potencia, como para poder darte mas datos, tené en cuenta que la CB (banda ciudadana) si bien es libre, si algun vecino se queja y te denuncia ante la CNC, ellos tienen poder de policia como para secuestrarte el equipo (obviamente que primero te avisan) Espero mas datos y sigo!
> Saluditos a todos!
> LU8YN







la CNC ejerce el poder de policia, pero esta 99,99 % a las ordenes del COMFER y el COMFER esta 100 % a las ordenes del poder politico.



.


----------

